# Roadtrek bathroom



## cap9363 (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a Roadtrek in the next year and have questions.

How useable is the aisle shower?
Do you use it often or try to use camp facilities whenever possible?
Are there any modifications that can be done to replace the shower curtain with something better?
How many toilet flushes before the 10 gallon tank is full?

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 4, 2007)

Re: Roadtrek bathroom

Hey Carol, welcome to the Forum.  Not enough flushes in the 10 gallon tank.  We have a 37 gallon tank and it seems like we are dumping every 3 days, but then we use lots of water in it.   

No comment on the shower.  I have looked at them in Class B's and campers and could never figure out if they would work very good.  I'd say off hand you will be using the camp shower facilities.  I see people camping in huge Motorhomes and 5th wheels that use the camp facilities.  Never could figure out why they would as they have dedicated showers/tubs.  Whereas the Class B has a combo toilet/shower in a very small space.


----------



## cap9363 (Jul 4, 2007)

Re: Roadtrek bathroom

I was looking at rv toilets, Thetford and Sealand. But Thetford doesn't list amount
of water per flush. Sealand says 1 pint, which would give 80 flushes with a 10 gallon
tank. If they really work I could possibly replace the toilet with a Sealand and get
more flushes. Big issue as I go to the bathroom alot compared to normal people.
The shower is also an issue as I have long hair. I have no idea how much water it
takes to rinse conditioner out of long hair. And I hate when shower curtains touch
you when taking a shower. If I can rig something to hold the curtain out, then I
just have to find out how much water I need to take a shower.

I'm trying to get an rv low enough to fit in an outbuilding at my house. That way I
can use it for weekend activities like jetskiing at various lakes and for astronomy.
If I leave it in storage I would use it much less often. At the same time it would
be nice to use for short camping trips further from home. Hence the need for the
shower. The Coach House Platinum looks really nice and has alot of capacity, but
the tall garage door I would need for the 10' 5" height probably wouldn't fly in my
neighborhood.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 5, 2007)

Re: Roadtrek bathroom

Doesn't matter how much water per flush.  10 gallons will fill up with more than water.  The other side of that is how much SUPPLY WATER does it carry?  You have to wash your hands don't you?  You will have to dump it every day if not more often. (The only thing it is good for is for while you're driving.)

Believe it or not ... someone actually has a patent on a kit that consists of a hook, a string, and a sticky bump that you attach to your shower curtain (on the outside) to pull it away from you on the inside.

Or, you can do like the hotels finally figured out.  Put in a CURVED shower curtain rod!  (You'll need a longer curtain to keep it inside the shower bottom.)

Instead of lowering your RV, go for a bigger RV and raise the shed!    :laugh:


----------



## cap9363 (Jul 5, 2007)

RE: Roadtrek bathroom

Thanks for the info! I'm looking into several B+ and low C types now. They are all under 11 feet
high. Maybe I can get an 11 foot tall garage door to fly with the architectural review committee.
If so, then I can try Gulf Stream, Coach House, Coachmen, Forest River and Leisure Travel. They
have black water capacities in the 20's and 30's and have full showers.

Carol


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 6, 2007)

Re: Roadtrek bathroom

I once heard a similar story about a restrictive homeowner's association rule.  (Sometimes these rules are really the means to keep RVs out of a neighborhood.)

The homeowner kept the "11 foot tall" garage door.  However, he hinged it on each side and split it down the middle vertically.

Then he added a hinged panel ABOVE the door that was only raised to get the RV in or out.  All the rest of the time the panel was semi-permanent and looked permanent from the outside.

The homeowner's association couldn't say a word.


----------



## cap9363 (Jul 6, 2007)

Re: Roadtrek bathroom

Thanks. That's a great idea! Definitely doable.

You're right, the rule is to keep all of the toys hidden. Boats, RV's, trailers. Around here everyone but me has tons of toys. I just have a trailer. I've got lots of catching up to do


----------

